# My European Delivery Film



## icjefferys (Oct 15, 2005)

I took this trip last summer, and it was up there as one of the best things I've experienced in recent years. As you'll see, this was NOT Audi's program, but the concept is the same. I really hope to try out Audi's way of doing things with my next car purchase!
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4423266


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: My European Delivery Film (icjefferys)*

as I'm sure you have been told that was an excellent film. Thanks for sharing

ps- good to hear some Allman Bros mixed in with all that Dylan


----------



## Lucien (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: My European Delivery Film (icjefferys)*

Great video! I noticed another video with Hans delivering a 650i:
http://vimeo.com/3707576
I wonder how the Audi experience compares. I don't think you drive it out of the building but no idea. Otherwise probably similar.
PS Why did your (US) car have km/h? Did they ship that model to the US?


----------

